

Show HN: I Made 30 Triangles in 30 Days - winkerVSbecks
http://winkervsbecks.github.io/a-triangle-everyday

======
kgen
This is actually pretty dang neat. Raised my eyebrow at 3d triangle, but it
wasn't what I expected, and I really like the laser pulse.

------
izolate
Very nice! You must have learnt a lot about animation that month.

------
lukeaskew
What a fun idea. Well executed. "Lerping Triangle" is really interesting.

